# Is it possible to auto-switch locale? (gaim + aspell)

## yaman666

Совсем недавно русифицировал gentoo - и обнаружил интересную особенность. После переключения локали на русскую и установки aspell-ru, gaim стал проверять слова только на русском языке, а все английские, соответственно, выделяются как неправильно написанные.

Можно ли как-нибудь автоматически переключать либо словарь, либо локаль, что бы он правильно на разных языках проверял? (В настройках вроде ничего такого не обнаружил)

Заранее спасибо!

----------

## yaman666

Что, совсем никто не знает?   :Sad: 

----------

## inv

Надо как-нить посмотреть, но думаю надо просто покапаться в настройках aspell и установить для него 2-ва языка, глобально для всей системы.

----------

## yaman666

Хм, а до этого я почему-то не додумался.  :Smile: 

Спасибо, попробую.

----------

